# Great Garment Graphics Presents Free Webinars in September, October



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Garment Graphics is an organization devoted solely to the education of newcomers and established decorators on heat-applied graphics. It offers regularly scheduled free webinars as well as videos. The site also has a significant amount of educational information about the various types of heat-applied processes and materials. It’s a great starting point for anyone interested in doing heat-applied printing of any kind. Check it out at Great Garment Graphics online how-to webinars.

September, October Webinars

September 12, 2013
Let Us Be Your Artist
2-3 p.m. EDT
This webinar will show you how you can create professional-looking artwork to be made into custom transfers without having any graphics software, clip art, or experience. Also discussed are ways to create custom transfers for customers with special needs.

To register, go here: https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/799038657

September 19, 2013
Creating More Vector Art with CadworxLIVE.com
2-3 p.m. EDT

Join Courtney Matlick of Stahls' CAD-CUT® Direct as she demonstrates tips and tricks to automate the creation of cuttable vector art using free online design software. Whether you are getting started or manage artists familiar with CorelDRAW® or Adobe Illustrator, this session includes time-saving techniques and features to create designs for any job.

To register, go here: https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/677986424

October 10, 2013
Creating Art for Screen Printed Transfers
2-3 p.m. EDT

At this webinar we will teach you how to turn your artwork into a screen printed transfer. We will review common functions such as line thickness, show-through areas, how to make a .txt file, how to convert a file to curves, the difference between CMYK and RGB color, and the various file types accepted.

To register, go here: https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/852857697


----------

